# منهج الميكاترونيكس المعتمد من (فيستو =festo= فستو) والمنظمه الاسلاميه للعلوم والثقافه



## احمد عامر (8 يونيو 2009)

انا اضفت من فتره هذا الرابط في قسم ميكانيكا واعتقد ان نشره في قسم ميكاترونيكس قد يزيد الفائده
منهج الميكاترونيكس المعتمد من فيستو والمنظمه الاسلاميه للعلوم والثقافه
http://www.4shared.com/file/11026005.../________.html
اهم شئ دعوة بظهر الغيب لاخوكم :85: احمد عامر


----------



## احمد رونى (10 يونيو 2009)

من فضلك اخى تأكد من الرابط


----------



## م.زواهر (10 يونيو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل 
أتمني رفعه مرة أخرى 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Hock (12 يونيو 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل
ومشكور ع جهودك مقدما


----------



## احمد عامر (12 يونيو 2009)

*الرابط الاصلي*

ادخلوا هنا يا مهندسين وارجوا المعذره مع اني تأكدت من الرابط بعد رفعه علي ال 4shared 
الرابط هو..........
www.isesco.org.ma/arabe/sciences/festo/curr_arabic_technician.pdf


----------



## اابوصلاح (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا العمل لوجه وابتغاء مرتاضه


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (11 مارس 2013)

برجى تحري هذا الموضوع لإنه مجرد إعلان عن شركة تروج للهيدروليك ولا يوجد أي معلومات مفيدة


----------

